
Wearing Face Masks During Sex Encouraged to Help Reduce Coronavirus Transmission - mrfusion
https://www.forbes.com/sites/marlamilling/2020/06/07/wearing-face-masks-during-sex-encouraged-to-help-reduce-coronavirus-transmission/#21c51ac15c6d
======
pmdulaney
Or, alternatively, only have sex with the person you're married to.

